# Chipsatz !?



## TobGod (17. Juni 2004)

Hab jetzt die 9800Pro. Habe mir die Anleitung zum installieren durchgelesen und verstehe Punkt eins nicht. Vielleicht liegt es an meinem schlechten english aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. KLICK HIER Also das mit dem Chipsatz verstehe ich nicht. Gehe ich unter Systemgeräte im Geräte-manager steht da bei mir ein AGP Controller namens: "Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31" Nun steht in der Anleitung man muss diesen vorher deinstallieren und einen von den genannten Homepages installieren. Da steht aber auch immer non-Intel Chipsets und ich habe ja Intel also finde ich ziehmlich schei*e beschrieben.. Habe also mal versucht mit einem Tool von Intelhomepage ein Treiber update zu machen. Leider erfolglos. Sollte nach der Installation Rechner neu starten usw. Hat auch alles geklappt aber es war kein neuerer Treiber drauf.. Also was muss ich jetzt machen ? Oder kann ich den Punkt einfah überspringen, da ich ja ein Intel Chipsatz habe nämlich den i845D . Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen will die Graka heute noch einbauen.


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
1. deinstalliere die Treiber der Graka im Gerätemanager,
2. boote wieder und der VGA Modus (Windows Treiber) müßte kommen,
wenn nicht Punkt 1 wiederholen.
3. wenn du den VGA Modus hast, runter fahren und die Graka wechseln.
4. booten, und wieder im VGA Modus die Treiber-CD der neuen Graka
einlegen und der Installationsroutine folgen.
Die Chipsatztreiber hast du ja erneuert, das kannst du vergessen.


----------

